# oil pressure drops on 1941 A



## formulamx91 (Apr 3, 2009)

I have a 1941 A tractor that I use to cut grass with. The oil pressure when I start out is fairly high, after about an hour of cutting the oil pressure drops right down to almost nothing on the gauge. My question is can I change the oil pump to increase pressure or is there something else that should be done?


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Have you put a mechanic test guage on the engine and verified that you are actually loosing pressure?


----------



## chrpmaster (May 5, 2004)

It seems strange that it takes an hour before you lose oil pressure. Maybe after the engine warms up it will drop since the oil gets hot and thins out. What oil are you running in it?


----------



## Morgan (Oct 26, 2006)

If she aint knocking, keep running her. Mine does the same thing and it only has 300hrs on the rebuild and it did it before the rebuild. I reckon its normal. Ive never heard a knock and run the old girl all day like that. I have a Ford 8N but I dont know if that would make a huge difference in what your talking about.


----------



## MFreund (May 2, 2008)

If you are only using it for grass mowing try a single weight oil heavier than what you were running.


----------



## formulamx91 (Apr 3, 2009)

I havn't tested the pressure with a gauge just going buy the one on the tractor. It doesn't make any noise and I can run all day with the low pressure and doesn't seem to hurt it at all. I am using Shell Rotella T 10w40 I think.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Worst case if the oil pressure is actually low, try running some SAE 40 or SAE 50 HD motor oil as already mentioned. Just be sure to let it idle and warm up good before you start working it when using such thick oils.


----------



## alleyyooper (Oct 23, 2004)

Those old tractors before the 1970's were designed to run on a straight weight oil. I know my Masseys will loose oil pressure if I use a mutla grade oil in the summer. They seem to do well with the non detergent 30 weight summer and 20 weight in the winter.

Rotella was designed to work in diesels where the temps seem to run higher than a gas engine.

 Al


----------

